# Can you freeze breaded Mushrooms.



## raidencmc (Jan 7, 2010)

I have access to large quanities of mushrooms.  I love to make breaded mushrooms but would like to make a ton of them at a time and was wondering if I can freeze them.  If I can do I fry first or freeze first.  NOthing fancy just egg milk and breading.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sure there's a way since you can find breaded mushrooms in the freezer section at the supermarket.  I don't know if there is a special procedure or not though.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 7, 2010)

You can freeze mushrooms with no problem, but the texture of them will change after being frozen and I don't think they would come out well as an appetizer, even when breaded.  You might try a few and see what happens after a few days.


----------



## raidencmc (Jan 8, 2010)

I will be frying the mushrooms.  Just curios if anyone has tried before.  I will set out a handful to experiment with.


----------

